# How long do I wait for natural miscarriage



## emilyh (Dec 17, 2005)

I have been waiting 2.5 weeks since I found out there was no heartbeat with my baby (I was 8.5 weeks, but they said growth stopped around 6). I have opted for a natural miscarriage. My doctor said they would give me 3 weeks and see. NOTHING has happened. I do have some cramping and soreness but no spotting. How long can I safely wait? This paranoid state of waiting is driving me crazy. My doctor's office isn't much help in the way of this and I am thinking about finding a midwife to help me through this. Any opinions with natural means to helping this process to start?

THANKS!
Emily


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. The waiting is awful.







I asked the same question a little while ago and several other ladies were kind enough to share their stories. Here's the thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=374011

I am not sure about what herbs/homeopathics would help jump start the process. My midwives mentioned the cohoshes and pulsatilla (sp?) but recommended that I see a ND to determine dosages. Trust your instincts on this and do consult with a midwife if you feel your OB's ideas are not right for you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DannysMomma (Oct 5, 2004)

I recommend the cohoshes as well - if you get a tincture, you can usually put 1-2 drops in your tea. If you get red raspberry leaf tea, which helps to strengthen and tone the uterus and keep the reproductive system healthy, you can mix the cohosh tinctures in it and drink 3-4 times a day. I would not recommend the tinctures alone, as they taste AWFUL.

Good luck, and I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

to you the waiting sure is hard. There are Mama's here that have waited quite a long time. My own story was we found out at 16 weeks the baby had died about 2 weeks before that, I ended up waiting another 2 weeks and nothing was happening (very light spotting now and then and a few contractions). We finally decided to induce labor, I took cytotec after researching it and deciding for me, at the time, was the best option. If you could find a midwife that could be a good idea, mine was so supportive and caring during the whole process.

good luck to you and feel free to tell us a bit more about your baby

tara


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I am sorry. The waiting is so hard.

I had my MC a week after I started spotting. The hormone levels have to drop to a certain point before the mc can occur. I was feeling a lessening in my symptoms at the point where the spotting started.

Take good care of yourself.

ND


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so sorry you have lost your baby









For me. I found out at 12 weeks baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. So i had her in me for 4 weeks before i even started spotting. A few days after the spotting i had a full mc. I was surprised by how intense and real the labor was. I wish someone else had told me that.
MArgarita


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I waited about three weeks after I found out that I probably did not have a viable pregnancy. Two u/s during that time did not show a heartbeat but I did not want to have a d&c unless it was truly medically necessary. I finally m/c last Monday (Dec 12) and I guess my m/c experience was different from most in that I had very little cramping (no worse than a regular period) and my bleeding ended on Saturday (Dec 17). I have a follow up with my MW tomorrow. The waiting was very hard but I am so glad that I did wait and let my body do it's work. Sorry to hear about your loss.

Kathleen


----------



## emilyh (Dec 17, 2005)

I did try the coloshes (however the bottle says to put 30 DROPS in a glass??) I did but then only drank half because I realized that may be too much. I have started spotting, only when I go the bathroom but I am SOOO crampy and achy. I guess that means something is coming??? I am on 800mg of motrin and frequent the heating pad and that does take the edge off. THANK YOU for your advice. I was freaking out a little there for a minute!

Emily


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Emily,
i am sorry for your loss.









Waiting 4 weeks in not unheard of.

My m/c I just had this past weekend....it took a little over four weeks to pass. Once the spotting started....the passing happened about 2 days later, for me...

I knew what to expect....so I welcomed it. Try to be in a peaceful place...that makes passing much easier...

Sending love to you and lots of hugs....


----------



## emilyh (Dec 17, 2005)

How long is typical to spot before you actually miscarry everything? I have been spotting for 4 days now and the pain is still present (not as intense as the beginning) and the bleeding is just a little bit more but nothing that seems like it is coming soon. Any thoughts?


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I spotted on and off for 2 weeks and my body still showed no signs of going anywhere ( i am sure alot of that had to do with my not being ready to let go). Everyone is different and there is no one "normal". How are you doing with the wait? This is not an easy time of year to be going through a loss









tara


----------



## emilyh (Dec 17, 2005)

I started spotting, and did so for a week straight. I had cramping but only a few TINY litle clots. I went to the doctor (who my doctor doesn't know how to handle natural miscarriage) and she examined me and pulled out a little something. (a bigger clot looking thing a few inches in size) I am going back next week for a second blood test on my hormone levels but she recomends another ultrasound and possible a D&C...... I have waited so long to let it all pass.....and the thought of having to still endure that frustrates me. Is is possible that there wasn't much to pass? Can I just get a hormone level and how accurate is that in making sure everything has passed?

Emily


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I am 13 weeks & 5 days & am still waiting. We just found out Tuesday that our baby isn't actually there. From what we understand, the baby has been gone for many many weeks & my body just hasn't recognized it yet. I am thinking that it will take a few more weeks to naturally miscarry...I'm willing to wait for up to 4 weeks. I don't know if I can wait longer than that.


----------

